# Thank you from ShopnShine.co.uk



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I would just like to say a massive thank you to everyone that stopped by the stand to say hello, for the kind words and the purchases.

We loved every minute and it was fantastic putting names to faces.

See you again next year.

Dom


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks to you too Dom, had a right laugh


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Had a rather good chat to you Dom! 

I shall be using yourselves for more frequent purchases.. 
Spent a while chatting about products and future purchases, and I'm rather looking forward to my next purchase


----------

